# AC Dune Buggy build



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

id say 220v same as ac mains? and say 40ah as a minimum?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

spokedwheel said:


> Hi, I am busy with a Dune Buggy build, the 3phase AC motor (7.5KW) and inverter/controller are from a Toyota 7FB H15 AC electric forklift truck, I don't need much speed or range about the same as a golf cart would do, what I need to know is how many batteries and what Ah would I need to make it go. Thanks.


You should use the same voltage as the forklift from which you took the motor and drive. And if you use lead acid batteries and want the same speed and range as a golf cart, use the same size battery.


----------



## planetscott (Aug 19, 2014)

I have started an ev conversion for a dune buggy also. I am now laying out how I will set up the wiring and making sure I have all the small parts to finish the wiring. I am new to here, so I will post some pics soon too.


----------



## spokedwheel (Jun 9, 2008)

planetscott said:


> I have started an ev conversion for a dune buggy also. I am now laying out how I will set up the wiring and making sure I have all the small parts to finish the wiring. I am new to here, so I will post some pics soon too.


Hi, thanks for the interest. I am posting more pictures of my progress so far, busy installing the batteries (8 x Trojan J250P 250Ah), the buggy is a long wheel base so they fit quite nicely behind the seats.


----------



## planetscott (Aug 19, 2014)

I have a shorten pan, and I have 8x 48v Volt battery packs. I want to keep it a 4 seater. If I don't my daughter will be very upset with me! 
So I am working on a battery box set-up that will sit around the motor on the back. I am working out how I will run all the wiring now,and hope to start that phase next week. I am just trying to make sure I have all the small parts and the wiring layout correct. I been doing a lot of reading and I am ready to get the wiring going.


----------

